# Do you have to show to be part of 4H??



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

My parents want my younger brother wants to join 4H so he can learn more about goats. But, he doesn't have the time or inclination to show. Can he still take part? Thanks!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Of course!!! You can go into whatever group you want to join, and don't even have to own that type of animal. 4-H wants to teach the kids about animals and responsibility. I never showed horses, but I was in the horse group for 4 years  This year I was in a goat/lamb combination group and learned plenty of good information about lambs as well.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

That is so helpful, thanks!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

One of my friends who just turned 19 said you need to go to one fair per year? BUT I think you don't need to show.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

He could a poster about goats if he didn't want to show.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He can certainly join, and there are other clubs he can get into. He may not like not being a part of the showing type thing especially when that becomes a club highlight?

Every club is different though. Tell him to join and see what happens


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

He can always be a non-animal project. Its all the same as the normal projects with the bookwork but you don't do anything with an animal.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

4H is so much more than showing! There are all types of projects to do- electriciry, wildlife, robotics, entomology, healthy lifestyles, cars, small engines, presentations, officer positions, trips and so much more! Showing livestock is just one of the wonderful things you can do in 4H. Just about anything counts as 4H projects.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Reading what you wrote.. of course he can join without showing. Since he doesn't want to show which is a big part of it he might feel/be a little left out when it comes closer to show season I believe. When my 4-H club gets closer to show season and fair our meetings consist mostly of talking about showing & fair.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Check with your owns 4H extension. They are all so different. Some say you have to show in a certain number of shows to complete the year others do not make you show at all. Now that is is an animals project, like others have said there is a lot more to 4H then showing livestock.


----------

